# [solved] Gnome: USB Festplatte läuft die ganze Zeit

## DarkMetatron

Hi,

ich bin vor kurzen von KDE auf Gnome gewechselt. 

Bisher gefällt mir auch alles ganz gut, jedoch gib es ein Problem das ich einfach nicht in den Griff bekomme. 

Ich hab eine USB-Festplatte angeschlossen auf die ich jedoch nur gelegentlich zugreife. Unter KDE lief die Festplatte auch immer nur dann an wenn ich auch wirklich auf sie zugreifen wollte ansonsten war sie still. Unter Gnome läuft die Platte jedoch die ganze Zeit auf vollen Touren.

Ich hab schon probiert ob es hilft wenn ich Tracker und Beagle rauswerfe aber auch das hat nix gebracht, die Platte läuft dennoch weiter.

Im Moment behelfe ich mir damit die Platte erst bei Benutzung zu mounten und sie hinterher wieder raus zu werfen, aber so wirklich komfortabel ist das ganze nicht. 

Hat irgendwer vieleicht einen heißen Tipp für mich wie ich den Komfort den mir KDE out-of-the-Box liefert auch unter Gnome erhalte?Last edited by DarkMetatron on Mon Aug 13, 2007 11:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

hi DarkMetatron,

ich bin mir nicht sicher wie man das lösen kann, da ich grad keine Platte zum ausprobieren hab. Aber ich vermute es liegt an der auto-Mount-Funktion. Also so wie auch USB-Sticks ungefragt eingebunden werden usw. Andererseits ist das Einbinden ja nicht die Aufgabe des WM und es sollte keinen Unterschied zwischen Gnome und KDE machen, wenn es auf die Zugriffs-Methode ankommt. Ein Laufwerk wird doch auch nicht  automatisch Ausgebunden oder? Surrt es denn auch andauernd wenn du dich nicht über Gnome oder KDE anmeldest und es von Ausserhalb (z.B. ssh oder von der Konsole (alt + f1)) einbindest?

1. Versuch, der leichte Weg

Erscheint ein Ordner mit dem Namen des Mountpoints (z.B. /media/wechseldatenträger) auf deinem Desktop?

Wenn ja und du es nicht grade brauchst mach darauf mal einen  Rechtsklick und schau bei den Eigenschaften ob du das Auto-mount Ausschalten kannst.  Oder einfach Aushängen.

2. versuch, der etwas kompliziertere

Kennst du schon den gconf-editor? Dort kann man eine Menge einstellen ist aber nicht unbedingt Anfänger freundlich.

Vielleicht wirfst du einfach mal einen Blick rein... und entscheidest selbst.

Wenn du ihn nicht mit 

```
$ gconf-editor
```

 von einem Terminal aus starten kannst, musst du ihn wohl erst noch emergen.

Zu finden ist er unter gnome-extra/gconf-editor.

Anschließend einen Blick in system ==> storage werfen. (enfach ein mal anklicken).

Rechts erscheinen dann Werte für Variablen die du setzen kannst. Klickst du nicht gleich in das Kästchen sondern auf den Namen, erscheint im unteren Teil noch eine Erklärung.

```
display_drives_with_removable_media  [ ]
```

 *Quote:*   

> Legt fest, ob Laufwerke und einbindbare Medien von Wechsellaufwerken angezeigt werden ...

 

So mehr weiß ich grade auch nicht. Vielleicht fällt mir morgen noch etwas ein.

Bye

----------

## DarkMetatron

Hab den Grund für das nicht mehr automatische Abschalten der USB-Platte gefunden und ich muß sagen mit etwas nachdenken wäre ich da auch sofort drauf gekommen. 

Um meinen neuen Canon LIDE25 Scanner vernünftig zum laufen zu bringen mußte ich im Kernel den Punkt "USB selektive suspend/resume and wakeup" abschalten. Dies hatte ich kurz vor der Umstellung auf Gnome gemacht und dann das eine für einen Effekt des anderen gehalten. 

Naja, auf jedenfall danke für den Tipp, den Config-Editor werde ich mir auf jedenfall trotzdem mal anschauen, man weiß nie für was es gut ist.

----------

## Max Steel

kannst ja auch autofs nehmen emerge -av autofs

In die auto.master tippst du diese Zeile ein:

```
/mnt/usb    /etc/autofs/auto.mnt.usb
```

Un in die auto.mnt.usb

```
storage      -fstype=auto,noatime,noexec       /dev/sda1
```

Jenachdem welche /dev/sd* du verwenden musst.

Beide Zeilen kannst du so umändern wie du möchtest.

Wenn du jetzt in /mnt/usb/storage möchtest wird von autofs der Ordner /mnt/usb/storage angelegt, und eingehangen, wenn du rausgehst und ein weilchen nicht drauf zugreifst löst er die einbindung und löscht den Ordner wieder.

Du musst nur den Ordner /mnt/usb/ erstellen.

Und im Kernel den Support for automounter aktivieren.

----------

